

Show HN: Article Extractor API – Quickly Extract Articles from URLs - maxnov
https://blog.lateral.io/2015/07/article-extractor-api/

======
maxnov
Hey HN! We created this for internal use and had a bunch of people ask us to
release it. So now we have! Would love to hear your feedback.

